# Ich denke dass



## mariaeulalia

Hola,

Ojalá alguien pueda iluminarme un poco con el orden de una frase en alemán, por ejemplo:

Ich denke, dass nächstes Jahr kann ich mein Freund in Deutschland besuchen.

Gracias


----------



## Quelle

Ich denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr meinen (Akkusativ) Freund in Deutschland besuchen kann.
En una oración subordinada los verbos van al final, la última posición ocupa el verbo conjugado.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Quelle said:


> Ich denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr meinen (Akkusativ) Freund in Deutschland besuchen kann.
> En una oración subordinada los verbos van al final, la última posición ocupa el verbo conjugado.


 

Gracias,

Me queda bastante mas claro.

Saludos


----------



## ilikescotch

yo he escuchado q a veces no siempre ponen los verbos al final. Eso no debe ser lo más correcto verdad? pero aun así, lo usan. ¿Como quiera se entiende, no?


----------



## spanien

Con oraciones subordinadas los verbos siempre van al final. En este caso tenemos dass (oración subordinada), por eso va el verbo al final.


----------



## raokshna

En el lenguaje oral puedes decir lo mismo sin el _dass_:
Ej: Ich denke, ich kann meinen Freund nächstes Jahr in Deutschland besuchen.


----------



## Quelle

ilikescotch said:


> yo he escuchado q a veces no siempre ponen los verbos al final. Eso no debe ser lo más correcto verdad? pero aun así, lo usan. ¿Como quiera se entiende, no?


Es verdad, se escucha por parte de nativos por ejemplo:
Ich komme nicht, weil ich habe keine Zeit.
Pero no es correcto.


----------



## elroy

A veces es posible poner otros elementos después del verbo sin que la frase sea incorrecta.  Mirad este hilo - es corto, pero informativo.


----------

